# Piriformis syndrome



## cathmack (13 Dec 2009)

Anybody got any hints or tips on how to relieve the pain of this syndrome. 
I developed problems in my right side a few weeks after I had a really nasty fall of the bike. I was on a mountian bike riding down a canal tow path on a cold freezing day. The tow path was concrete. My saddle came loose and I flew back off the saddle and landed heavily on my pelvis.
I have had a long course of chiropractor therapy which has fixed the pains I was having in my sacrum but I have been left with a residual problem with this piriformis syndrome. 

I cycle every day and go to the gym three or four days a week

Cath


----------



## Bill Gates (13 Dec 2009)

cathmack said:


> Anybody got any hints or tips on how to relieve the pain of this syndrome.
> I developed problems in my right side a few weeks after I had a really nasty fall of the bike. I was on a mountian bike riding down a canal tow path on a cold freezing day. The tow path was concrete. My saddle came loose and I flew back off the saddle and landed heavily on my pelvis.
> I have had a long course of chiropractor therapy which has fixed the pains I was having in my sacrum but I have been left with a residual problem with this piriformis syndrome.
> 
> ...



I have crashed a number of times and experienced subsequent problems with sciatica, pain in lower back and in my sides. Unfortunately the causes can be deep rooted and there is no magic bullet. Regular stretching and strengthening exercises will deal withe problem overtime.......and don't feel too brave about taking ibuprofen tablets. They are anti-inflammatory and will help.

Strengthening is important because any nerve/muscle damage will cause a weakness


----------



## addictfreak (13 Dec 2009)

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/articles-submit/jesse-cannone/piriformis-syndrome-sciatic-pain.htm

Some info here, much more available if you google it. Hope its of some help


----------



## jimboalee (14 Dec 2009)

http://www.ultralieve.co.uk/?utm_so...lieve_Pro_UK&gclid=CLeDy-3Z1Z4CFY8A4wodSk2osA

Saw their advert in CTC magazine and bought one.

Superb.


----------



## andy_wrx (15 Dec 2009)

A piriformis stretch I find useful is to start on your hands and knees, move your right knee forward so that it's under the left side of your chest, push the left leg back, squat so that you push your chest against your knee and feel the pull through your buttock


----------



## jimboalee (15 Dec 2009)

The Piriformis stretch is performed lying on the back face up.

Bend a knee up to your chest and pull it across to the opposite side of the torso. If you can, pull it to the opposite shoulder.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Dec 2009)

jimboalee said:


> The Piriformis stretch is performed lying on the back face up.
> 
> Bend a knee up to your chest and pull it across to the opposite side of the torso. If you can, pull it to the opposite shoulder.



That is one way, but not the one that Andy posted. There are numerous stretches for this muscle.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Dec 2009)

The Piriformis rotates the hip outward like when *you *want to point your toes outward in all five fundemental ballet positions.

Have I touched a nerve? ( Pun ).

The stretch is easy. It can even be done while sitting in your office chair by pulling your knee across the torso toward the opposite shoulder and hooking the ankle over the other knee.

No need to go grovelling on the floor.


----------



## cathmack (20 Dec 2009)

thanks to everyone for the replies


----------



## richardt (30 Dec 2009)

Having had a slipped disc in June and sort of coming through the nerve pain I now have the secondary problem of piniformis syndrome. I thought I had it following much surfing and checking the symptons on the internet but I saw a physio last night who did all the checks and yep....I have.

I dont know about anyone else here but the pain at night kills me, I regularly get out of bed for an hour or more until I can get back to sleep. I am on amitriptline but that isnt making its mark at the moment.

The physion gave me all the stretches to take away with me, but the pain of getting into the positions themselves is bad enough, before I do any stretching.

Nightmare..............

Rich.


----------

